

Zynamics acquired by Google - sp_
http://blog.zynamics.com/2011/03/01/zynamics-acquired-by-google/

======
sp_
My former boss (I left the company in October 2010) just announced that
zynamics was acquired by Google. zynamics is a boostrapped German startup that
never took any VC capital. We specialized in building reverse engineering
tools that help security researchers find vulnerabilities in software.

Curiously, we always saw HBGary as one of our main competitors. However, we
were focused on tech, not shady deals. :)

